# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی قوی از همین امروز

## 9000000000

سلام یه برنامه ریزی قوی احتیاج دارم میخوام از هفته اینده شروع کنم؟ضروری

----------


## eli

پس چرا نشستی دس ب کار شو و یه برنامه بریز!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!برنامه رو بهمراه مشورت از بقیه میچینن نه میگیرن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :10:

----------


## armin

از برنامه های آموزشگاه ها مثلا گزینه۲ یا کانون میتونی استفاده کنی

----------


## Doctor

> از برنامه های آموزشگاه ها مثلا گزینه۲ یا کانون میتونی استفاده کنی


کاملا" درست...ولی باید برنامه ریزی روزانه یا هفتگی هم داشته باشه!

----------


## armin

اون دیگه باید خودش بر اساس شناختی که از خودش داره برنامه بریزه !!!!!

----------


## سارا1212

:40: 
چجوری الان که 3ماه گذشته از برنامه گزینه دو یا کانون استفاده کنه؟!!!!!!!

----------


## armin

آره پیش بره . اونایی رو هم که عقب مونده تو برنامه به طریقی جا بده .

----------


## haghft

گزینه 2 برنامه روزانه و هفتگی هم داره. اگر خواستی بگو رایگان یکیشو بهت بدم ببینی!

----------


## kourosh khan

میتونین از مشاور این سایتم استفاده کنین

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام یه برنامه ریزی قوی احتیاج دارم میخوام از هفته اینده شروع کنم؟ضروری


سلام. حرفه ما ترکیب تمام نظراتی که دوستان دادن در قالب یک برنامه ی راهبردی هست. در صورت نیاز میتونید اطلاع بدید. 
در ضمن قابل توجه تمامی دوستان . در جهت جلوگیری از بسیاری ابهامات شما درمورد اینکه ما بدون اطلاع از احوال دوستان ، براشون برنامه میریزیم ، باید بگم که در صورت نیاز، دقیقه به دقیقه ی روزانشون رو ازشون میپرسیم و بعد با اطلاع کامل برنامه ریزی میکنیم.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام. حرفه ما ترکیب تمام نظراتی که دوستان دادن در قالب یک برنامه ی راهبردی هست. در صورت نیاز میتونید اطلاع بدید. 
> در ضمن قابل توجه تمامی دوستان . در جهت جلوگیری از بسیاری ابهامات شما درمورد ایکه ما بدون اطلاع از احوال دوستان ، براشون برنامه میریزیم ، باید بگم که در صورت نیاز دقیقه به دقیقه ی روزانشون رو ازشون میپرسیم و بعد با اطلاع کامل برنامه ریزی میکنیم.


اینم مشاور ما

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> اینم مشاور ما


تشکر کوروش عزیز. 
بچه ها یک مقدار با برنامه ریزی و این مسایل آلرژی دارند.

----------


## kourosh khan

> تشکر کوروش عزیز. 
> بچه ها یک مقدار با برنامه ریزی و این مسایل آلرژی دارند.


اره دقیقا..از بس مشاورهای توخالی هستن که دیگه بچه ها میترسن و فکر میکنن همه مثه همن

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

بله دقیقا همینطوره

----------

